# betta flaring at platy



## liz26914 (Oct 26, 2011)

I had a 10 gal tank with one male betta. today i got 4 guppies and 2 platies. I was worried my betta was gnna have problems with the guppies so i kept him is a breeding trap. When he saw the guppies ther was no issue so i put him in the tank. He doesn't have probs with the guppies, he has problems with my red platy. So I took him out of the tank and gave him a "time out". I'm thnking about keeping him separate for 3 days and then putting him back. Wld this work?


----------



## dlite (Oct 15, 2011)

It might work out, you should also rearrange the decor and when it comes time to add the betta, dim the lights first. My betta was very curious of my guppies for the first week but they are doing great now. good luck!


----------



## TaraVictor (Nov 5, 2011)

My betta sometimes flares at my platies too. I think he actually ripped one of my platies tails at some point, but most of the time they've been too fast for him. There are times where he's relatively quiet with them too though. I've considered separating them, but I read that platies were a good choice of tankmates for bettas. I haven't really felt comfortable with guppies and bettas in tanks together. I guess not all fish can get along. 

I'm quite new to this myself (I've just set up my first aquarium with a few mishaps in between) but my advice would be to keep your betta separated for a few days like you said, monitor his behaviour, and then you can put him back in the tank with the rest of the fish. Maybe create a few more hiding places for your guppies and platies too.

There are times where Victor is a little temperamental, so that might be the case with your betta.  Good luck!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

I think it might work. If it doesn't, don't get mad. It's all good!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, just to point out, that tank is way overstocked. But anyway, as long as your platy isn't very stressed( always hiding, resting on the bottom) it's fine. Platies are WAY faster than bettas, and unless he does an Ambush he won't hurt her. And I'm pretty sure betta's brains aren't advanced enough to plan an entire ambush.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

When you return the betta, move the plants and decorations around prior, so it will be like a new tank to him. He will work to establish his territory and may chase any fish off that gets too close.. or he may calm down. 
Each betta has their own personalities.. some do great with tank mates, while others don't like small ones, or fast ones, or brightly colored, or any at all. It's a gamble when setting up a community tank with a betta, just never know. 
So give him a little more time in there, if he isn't calming down either give him his own tank, or take the 2 platies back is my suggestion.


----------

